# Figgie Hobbin - Stithians,Cornwall



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We made a special visit, whilst in Cornwall this week, to Figgie Hobbin, run by members of Coffee Forums UK.

Figgie Hobbin, situtated in Stithians (a village near Redruth in Cornwall) is a fine example of a quintessential English tea-room, serving a dazzling array of cakes and slices and easily the best scones with homemade strawberry jam and clotted cream that I have ever tasted.

The selection of teas is sourced locally and presented in real teapots.

The coffee, sourced from CoffeeBeanShop is available as French Press and you can choose from a selection of coffee, changing seasonally.

It's great to see alternative brewing methods being used and the clarity and complexity of the beans came through into the cup in one of the best French Presses I have had in a long time.

While you're at Figgie Hobbin make sure you browse through the reasonably priced art work cards and prints or purchase one of the larger works of art adorning the walls, and make sure you take time to speak to the owners who are passionate about the area, and what they do.

If you're in the area please make sure you pop in and say hi. It's great to support independent tea-rooms and I found Figgie Hobbin a great place to reflect on what contributes to making an establishment our 'third space'


----------

